# Window question



## siltsunrise (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi, I have been out of the loop a while, moved to europe.
The last house I built, I stumbled across some very fine windows and a door, by a brand I had been unfamiliar with, whose name I now forget.
It seemed to be a manufacturer catering to the rich, and if I recall, was based in canada.
Does this ring a bell with anyone?
I'm building a house over here now and wondered if they do any business over here, but need a name! I have no clue about any german brands, and don't really want to do the research if I can just land some of these guys again. They were fantastic!
Thanks!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, I think the brand you are referring to is a Canadian Native American brand by the name Howduweeno.

Look them up.

Andy.


----------



## siltsunrise (Oct 10, 2017)

Nay, I'd have noticed something odd like that. 
I see one called windsor, but their website isn't functioning. Rings a bell..
Thanks for trying!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Loewen Windows and Doors

https://www.loewen.com/?gclid=Cj0KE...We4-zLECxQlPehHMvhueKyLXM5bJOWFkRoaAvi18P8HAQ


----------



## siltsunrise (Oct 10, 2017)

*Score!*

Yes, that's it, muchas gracias!! Now, let's see if they're over the ocean at all!
...Nope, dang. 
I'll have to find some german Technik I guess.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

want us to find some for you?


----------



## siltsunrise (Oct 10, 2017)

Sure, if you have some good method. I can google all day, but that doesn't really tell me what's really good. There's so much bs out there. Pella #1, blah blah. Garbage.
My german isn't good enough to hit forums without getting a headache.
Thanks!


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I've heard the German brand Veld Yein is really good. 

Heinerson is a close second.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Any Nation that had the US 8th air force wing bombing it in the day time, and the Brits sneaking in at night might have a few additional specs for windows, residential or commercial... Then of course there the layers of Eco-Nutter regulations regarding size and U values...

Why not go to a local seller???:thumbsup:

Don't forget the E U regs ON TOP of the German ones, enjoy the Uber Nanny State.

Make sure your customer can afford you after paying his light bills, the highest in the "free" world.

You need to hire a retired/underemployed Native that speaks English and German to assist you dealing with the local supply chain.

As a one and done customer/employer don't expect first rate service of ANY kind from any local.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

IMHO,the two best windows in the U.S. are Zeluck and Heartwood.


----------

